# YETI Coolers- worth it?



## Benito (Feb 22, 2017)

Guys- thinking of splurging fur my Birthday and finally getting a pricey YETI cooler. Looking at the Tundra 45.....Curious if y'all think these live up to the hype?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 22, 2017)

Benito said:


> Guys- thinking of splurging fur my Birthday and finally getting a pricey YETI cooler. Looking at the Tundra 45.....Curious if y'all think these live up to the hype?



You're about to get a sermon from both sides, but I'm gonna jump in first.

I own the Tundra 50.  It's not worth the $$$.  There are less expensive coolers that will offer the same performance.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Feb 22, 2017)

Benito said:


> Guys- thinking of splurging fur my Birthday and finally getting a pricey YETI cooler. Looking at the Tundra 45.....Curious if y'all think these live up to the hype?



Id say get the RTIC.   Same cooler for half the price.  YETI is simply paying for a name.   

Now thats not gonna sit right with the diehard YETI fans that went out and gave double price for the same cooler all because of a name but its the Gods honest truth. 

I refuse to give even 180.00 for a cooler but I do have RTIC and YETI tumblers.   They are the SAME product.    Dont be fooled by a name

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/roto-molded/RTIC-45-White


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 22, 2017)

Ozark Trail 52 Quart from Walmart. $147 vs. $379. I've had mine not quite a year and it does everything advertised. My original test kept ice for 7 days in the middle of July. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-52-Quart-High-Performance-Cooler-Grey/49229404


----------



## Limitless (Feb 22, 2017)

Engel and RTIC will do as good and keep ice equal to the Yeti.  I have some of each and would never spend the $$ for Yeti again.  The price of the Yetis reflect the amount of dollrs they invest in advertising and sponsorships.  Which ever brand you end up getting, put ice in it the day before you need long storage to pre-cool it.  You'll be impressed with how long it will maintain the cold.


----------



## Bass105 (Feb 22, 2017)

RTIC.  Save the extra money for other things.


----------



## bobocat (Feb 22, 2017)

It's worth it if you like it.  There are plenty of good coolers that keep ice as well and just as tuff.  But if you want that Yeti get it and I'm sure it will last you many years.


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 22, 2017)

I've got two yetis, both I got really good deals on. They're great but not worth MSRP. Amazon had a deal a couple weeks ago where you could get an RTIC 20, 45 AND a 65 shipped to your house for $399. That's the price of the yeti 65 alone. Can't be that much difference.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 22, 2017)

just remember RTIC just settled.  i won't buy from a company that reverse engineers a product



> Austin-based Yeti Coolers LLC and Cypress-based Rtic Coolers LLC have reached a settlement that will require Rtic to redesign some of its products.
> 
> According to Yeti’s press release, “Rtic Coolers and (twin brothers John and Jim Jacobsen, Rtic's founders) are required to make a financial payment to Yeti; to cease sales of all products subject to the lawsuit — this includes hard-sided coolers, soft-sided coolers and drinkware; and to redesign all products in question.”


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 22, 2017)

Most roto mold coolers are equivalent in form and function. I pay for performance, not name.


----------



## Benito (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks, folks. And I agree on the RTic- have heard its nearly or as good, but I just don't like buying an absolute direct copy/rip-off product. Sure, the price difference is huge, just doesn't sit well with me. Just my personal opinion


----------



## mattuga (Feb 22, 2017)

RTIC all day, they work better as a fridge than a constant use cooler.  Like said before if you ice the cooler down prior to use it will preform much better.  If you will be continually opening the cooler just get a sturdy coleman.  I use my Yeti (bought pre-RTIC) to keep my food and another cooler for the beverages when camping.  We really like the soft sided RTIC cooler, lightweight and holds ice really well, I do wish it opened from the top like the Yeti soft coolers but not an additional $200 worth.


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 22, 2017)

It's not just yeti vs rtic. Do some research and you will discover many brands of roto mold coolers out there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You're about to get a sermon from both sides, but I'm gonna jump in first.
> 
> I own the Tundra 50.  It's not worth the $$$.  There are less expensive coolers that will offer the same performance.



I get tired of going camping with you and having the whole campsite covered with a pile of ice that your durn Yeti makes every night. I like to froze to death the last time we went after it got piled up around my tent. We would never have gotten out of that ice pile without 4wd.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 22, 2017)

Of course they aren't come on just get on youtube and watch the vids!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 22, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I get tired of going camping with you and having the whole campsite covered with a pile of ice that your durn Yeti makes every night. I like to froze to death the last time we went after it got piled up around my tent. We would never have gotten out of that ice pile without 4wd.



Just think how bad it would have been if it weren't the heat of July.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 22, 2017)

TroyBoy30 said:


> just remember RTIC just settled.  i won't buy from a company that reverse engineers a product



Yes, but that should show you how much Yeti has been ripping off its customers with outrageous mark-up.  Someone can reverse engineer their design and sell them at half price and still make a healthy profit.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 22, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes, but that should show you how much Yeti has been ripping off its customers with outrageous mark-up.  Someone can reverse engineer their design and sell them at half price and still make a healthy profit.



Yeti is a ripoff of a Thai design as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Ozark Trail 52 Quart from Walmart. $147 vs. $379. I've had mine not quite a year and it does everything advertised. My original test kept ice for 7 days in the middle of July.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-52-Quart-High-Performance-Cooler-Grey/49229404



Dang.. Impressive


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Feb 22, 2017)

I love my Pelican coolers.  They have actual latches and handles, also make in the USA, so things you don't get with Yeti and RTIC.  Not bashing either company, I do love my RTIC soft cooler too.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Feb 22, 2017)

*Yeti Coolers -worth it?*

Here you go.  Equal to the Yeti and a bargain to boot.

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/55qt-...a-dk-tan/prod19920450.ip?xid=plp:product:1:14

I have one and love it!


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 22, 2017)

Not worth it imo.  Owned a rtic for a couple weeks and sold it on Craig's list pretty quickly.  My results were it didn't perform anywhere close to the claims. Pretty heavy and awkward to carry/move too. I know others swear by them but I'll stick with my colemans. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 22, 2017)

Any roto molded cooler will work about the same as any of the others. They are built to last a long time and you can beat the snot out of them. Now you need to ask yourself if you want to pay double the price of an rtic or ozark for a name like Yeti.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 22, 2017)

lastofthebreed said:


> Here you go.  Equal to the Yeti and a bargain to boot.
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/55qt-...a-dk-tan/prod19920450.ip?xid=plp:product:1:14
> 
> I have one and love it!


Got the 99 dollar one and it works great. I also have a big Pelican I paid 239.00 for and its a good one.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 22, 2017)

They must be worth the money or they wouldn't sell as many as they do.  You can sure buy a lot of "Ice for the Price" of one!!


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 22, 2017)

I think they are to expensive but I own 2 yeti's  and a pelican and they are great products . They are super strong and don't have to worry about damaging them .


----------



## Zackvbra (Feb 22, 2017)

The only reason I bought a yeti is because that's what my girlfriend really wanted for her birthday one year. I use it every once in a while. But most of the time I just use my old Coleman. It does the job. It'll keep ice all day, may melt a little but thats okay. 
Is keeping Ice really worth all that money???


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't need a cooler that heavy.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 22, 2017)

Zackvbra said:


> But most of the time I just use my old Coleman. It does the job. It'll keep ice all day, may melt a little but thats okay.
> Is keeping Ice really worth all that money???



I just don't understand the need UNLESS you are spending more than a few days on the river or out in the woods.
We did just fine with Colemans on our kayak camping trip last September.  Temps were in the upper 80's to about 65 at night.  The coolers were in direct sunlight most of the time.  We left with 40 pounds of ice, put room temperature drinks in, and were gone from lunchtime Friday until about 8 p.m. Sunday.  The last of the ice had melted by about noon Sunday.  Drinks were still plenty cold in the cooler the next day and it had been sitting in the bed of my truck.  

Next time, we'll put cold drinks in and also not carry as many drinks.   We really took way too many and that plus them not being refrigerated prior to putting them in the cooler caused a lot of ice melting I'm sure.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 22, 2017)

Benito said:


> Guys- thinking of splurging fur my Birthday and finally getting a pricey YETI cooler. Looking at the Tundra 45.....Curious if y'all think these live up to the hype?



I'm too cheap and wouldn't pay that for a cooler. But my boss gave me one as a bonus and it preforms as advertised. I don't know if its worth the money But I will vouch for it being the best cooler on the market. IMO.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 22, 2017)

It's all in what you want. Think about it as a rifle. Browning or a savage? Both will go bang every time you pull the trigger. I like my brownings and I like my yeti's. I don't own any of the knock off brands so I can't speak for them. I have 3 yetis and love all 3 and they perform as advertised


----------



## Benito (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks, folks......splurged and bought the Tundra 45 tonight, excited to try it out this weekend!


----------



## EClass (Feb 22, 2017)

Kinda like a Lowrance / Hummingbird /Garmin thread....

You will love it. I have (3) but didn't pay full retail for any with that said. 

Have a 65 that we mainly use for camping or long off shore trips. I pre-chill it with a 20# bag of ice night before we leave. Keep all our meats and perishables in it. Bait. Pre-chilled it holds ice for 6-7 days with very little melt. I have ice in melt as long as 9 days. Helped when we lost power in a storm for a few night too! Key is we only open it and close it half dozen times a day. Sucker is 70-75# full though. Really need (2) to move it around.

I have a 45 that we use regularly. Also pre chill it night before. Hold lunches, drinks and such while we are on the lake. 10# bag of ice, even opening and closing all day will last a full Sat and Sun dead of summer. If I leave it, there is still some ice on Wed but floating in very cold water.

I picked up the roadie at a yard sale, brand new for $75. In the light blue color. This is my favorite. Small. Holds 15+ bottles or 30 cans. 10# bag ice. Sucker is somewhat heavy when full but still easy to get around. Pre-chill is key. That sucker will also hold ice for 5-6 days constantly opening too.

I have an RTIC tumbler and my son has the Yeti. We put 7 ice cubes in each at 10pm. At 10am the RTIC had maybe 1/4 oz more melt. They are equal IMO.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 22, 2017)

I pondered this for a while as well before purchasing. I love my yeti. Is it worth the price? I say it depends. I'm in the woods for the weekend or longer during deer season and then use it quite a bit in the summer as well. There is no doubt it retains ice much better than any other cooler I've ever had. It is a great product and I have enjoyed the performance.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

I,ve had a yeti for 5 or 6 years. They do perform, however,   
they are very heavy , even empty. I'm 73 and have health problems and cannot lift a loaded yeti into my truck bed. I only use it when I have help.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 23, 2017)

None of them work well if you open/close all day long. The roto type coolers are great for standing on. My igloo marine 65 holds ice longer than I need it to.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Feb 23, 2017)

I read a consumer review that found if a person only puts ice in the cooler and NEVER opened it(such as transporting venison/fish)..
Then yes.indeed the Yeti did a superior job to others..
But if you are opening and closing the cooler frequently to get drinks out then it didn't perform much or any better than a average Wal-mart cooler in performance..

I guess it depends on what you are going to use it for?


----------



## riverbank (Feb 23, 2017)

y'all should check out Gator box coolers. Made my Leo's and fire/rescue personnel. Maybe military as well. Can't remember all the details.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 23, 2017)

The sticker alone is worth it.  Without it who would know you had one?


----------



## Zackvbra (Feb 23, 2017)

Really to get the full performance out of it, you have to have a full load of ice. The ice will last a lot longer. My girlfriends yeti I bought her is a fantastic product it does every bit of what it says it will do. But to me, keeping ice for a week isn't worth that chunk of change.
Really it would take years and years of service for the savings of the ice to pay the cooler off, unless you have an ice maker.
You could argue it's not about the price of the ice, but who needs to keep ice for a week? My Coleman will hold ice all day Saturday, be watered down ice Sunday, and will still keep drinks cold in the cold water Monday and Tuesday.
Not knocking the yeti by any means, I like it. It's just if I was buying another cooler for me I would get another Coleman. I only bought one because that's what the ol lady wanted for her birthday


----------



## Zackvbra (Feb 23, 2017)

A downfall of the yeti. When I'm bleeding my quartered deer, I like to take a couple days and drain it out of the cooler and put more ice in to be melted.. In that situation, I want the ice to melt so I can continue bleeding it.
Idk how others bleed their deer, that's how I do mine.
A yeti wouldn't allow the ice to melt fast enough for my liking. It could be done but it would take a lot longer


----------



## Bama B (Feb 24, 2017)

You cant go wrong buying a Yeti I own two and yes there are coolers Just as good. I am fortunate to get good deals on them. My only advise is invest in good lock because no matter what anyone says people must really like them. Because given the opportunity it will be gone in a heartbeat if not secured.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

Buy an RTIC or an Ozark Trail rotomold cooler online. All the same process and all just as good, just half or less the dollars. 

YETI has now settled all of the law suits of those that copied their design and there are a myriad of choices out there that perform just as good, if not better. 

My WalMart Ozark Trail $9.95 40oz cup holds ice longer than my wifes Yeti $40.00 40oz cup every time. 

Our Velky foam mattress, built to RTIC specs and sold by the same for $600 delivered to your door performs just as good as any $3000 Thermarest I've ever slept on. 

Don't be married to a brand name when less expensive, but just as high a quality products are available out there now. The online purchase market has changed the game for what used to be a retail box store only market.


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 24, 2017)

riverbank said:


> y'all should check out Gator box coolers. Made my Leo's and fire/rescue personnel. Maybe military as well. Can't remember all the details.



The details are that they are made in China. Gatorbox has their logo attached, and they import the coolers for resale in the US. You can buy the exact cooler from the manufacturer in China for $70. But, you would have to pay around $400 for the fees and shipping. These guys buy in bulk, and make a nice profit, and the coolers are as good as any roto mold cooler, so more power to them. I bought one from them. In Gatorbox's case, it's the cause, not the cooler.


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buy an RTIC or an Ozark Trail rotomold cooler online. All the same process and all just as good, just half or less the dollars.
> 
> YETI has now settled all of the law suits of those that copied their design and there are a myriad of choices out there that perform just as good, if not better.
> 
> ...



Well said. It's all marketing, and yeti has the biggest hook in the water.


----------



## Coenen (Feb 24, 2017)

The hottest thread on the board in weeks is about coolers. Is this real irony, or just the Alanis Morissette kind?


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Feb 24, 2017)

Benito said:


> Thanks, folks......splurged and bought the Tundra 45 tonight, excited to try it out this weekend!



Congrats on the new cooler. Let us know how it works. I have one 90 quart Igloo and one 100 quart Coleman. Both are probably 10-20 years old but I just replace parts when needed and they work well. I do have a 65 quart Yeti cooler. My mother-in-law bought it for a Christmas present for me. I wouldn't have bought it myself since it cost so much. I have used it and it works very well, especially when I am on the river in Ga for a couple of days at a time. I don't use it too much around here on day trips though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2017)

lastofthebreed said:


> Here you go.  Equal to the Yeti and a bargain to boot.
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/55qt-...a-dk-tan/prod19920450.ip?xid=plp:product:1:14
> 
> I have one and love it!





I have a couple of these. Mighty good coolers.


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 24, 2017)

I can leave my igloo in the back of my truck or campsite and not worry about it sprouting legs.


----------



## Esau (Feb 24, 2017)

No.


----------



## Down4Count (Feb 27, 2017)

Rtic.


----------



## Bream Pole (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks so much for putting up the RTIC site.  I'm ordering one!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 27, 2017)

My wife bought me a blue 50 a couple years back and it has been real nice.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 27, 2017)

I've got both YETI and RTIC.  The YETI is made with somewhat more quality and has a world of accessories.  The RTIC is equally functional for keeping ice for much less money.


----------



## HossBog (Feb 28, 2017)

I've only learned about these super duper ice boxes recently. For me, I'll pay more for not Hecho en Chine. Hard to find, but I want Hecho en USA.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2017)

HossBog said:


> I've only learned about these super duper ice boxes recently. For me, I'll pay more for not Hecho en Chine. Hard to find, but I want Hecho en USA.



Good luck with finding that Unicorn.


----------



## riprap (Mar 1, 2017)

So many of the cooler makers are benefiting from the work yeti has done marketing their product. Yeti has become a fashion statement, but they make a great product. I agree the cheaper options are just as good, but Yeti deserved every penny they got from their settlement.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 1, 2017)

After reading these comments...I am not too sure of what a cooler is doing when it "preforms" versus "performs." Is there a difference?


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 1, 2017)

Flatlander said:


> After reading these comments...I am not too sure of what a cooler is doing when it "preforms" versus "performs." Is there a difference?



Only to grammar nazis!


----------



## crappie man (Mar 1, 2017)

*artic*

just bought the artic 65 on sale for $139 and love it fridge went out last thursday and still have a small amount of ice in it today !


----------



## hold em hook (Mar 1, 2017)

I have not seen Cabelas Polar Cap mentioned.  I own an rtic and a Cabelas and the Cabelas is 10x the cooler the RTIC is.  It also won Field and Streams Best of Test for coolers.


----------



## Rose Jackets67 (Mar 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck with finding that Unicorn.



Pelican, Grizzly and Orca are all made in USA and are priced in line with Yeti.


----------



## riprap (Mar 2, 2017)

IMO, every cooler not named igloo or Coleman should thank yeti for every dime they make.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 2, 2017)

My only issue with my yeti is it needs a pressure release button...it creates a vacum on a hot day and if you try and get right back into it, you cannot open the lid until the pressure equalizes.  Otherwise very happy with it.  If I upgrade my boat cooler I will probably go with a Cabelas polar cap.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm beginning to wonder how I survived to 62 years of age with nothing but styrafoam for coolers and minnow bucket. Decades of limping along with the same old thermos from 1973. 

I fear the big one coming on, I surely can't last much longer.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Unicorn found*

I feel sorry for you guys that paid full price for a Yeti. You had the wool pulled completely over your eyes all for a name. Yeti coolers are basically roto molded Coleman coolers. They are not a true volume cooler meaning if you get a Yeti 65, it's supposed to be a 65 quart cooler. Problem is because of their poor design you lose almost 1/7 of your volume because of how thick the sidewall is. They don't have a pressure release valve and they do not hold ice for barely five days. 
Your best bet is a Pelican cooler. They are true volume and usually at least $100 cheaper than a Yeti. Oh and Yeti only has a 5yr warranty where as Pelican is LIFETIME.
Sauce: 
5 day test(hint, Yeti didn't last 4days): 

Don't waste your money and ice on a Yeti.


----------



## Bream Pole (Mar 5, 2017)

I ordered the RTIC 45 it arrived in three days and is free of defects and problems as far as I can tell.  Very tight seal with lid.  Perfect for my purposes.  65 was only $25 more but my purposes don't really need a large cooler.  I catch and release except for a enough for a couple of meals for me and the wife which isn't a lot of fish.  So room for those and a few bottles of water and what ever for lunch is all I need.  I did buy the basket and divider because they were cheap.  Otherwise the cooler will stay in the back of the car for transporting cold purchases, meats etc., at Costco or Sams.  Very pleased with what I got.


----------

